# application of dry socket paste



## ggparker14 (Jun 13, 2011)

Need help with CPT for application of dry socket paste.

Procedure reads: Filled the sockets with dry stocket paste with some relief. Explained natural history of discomfort with tooth extractions and dry socket.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm leaning towards capturing it in the E/M.


----------

